# Diesel-head Homework Assignment ...



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Blk69 said:


> The cab on this engine is different then what I am seeing today as modern. New engines have more of a hood, this engine no hood. Was this body style a precessor of the modern desiel of today?


A recent thread discussion by Blk69 and T-Man got me thinking ... which is a dangerous thing, of course. I'm a steamer-head ... and too much thinking makes smoke come out of my ears!

But as a steamer-head, I freely admit that I'm clueless when it comes to identifying one diesel type from another. Oh, sure ... I can pick out an old GP7. But beyond that, my brain gets all foggy.

I keep thinking how nice it would be to have a simple, pictorial summary of the development of diesel locomotive types along with a basic timeline of when they appeared. Nothing too in depth, but rather some basic highlights so that the "gang of clueless ones" here on the forum (OK, that's me) might be able to distinguish a duck from a chicken from a goose ... or whatever.

And, with my new Mod powers, I figured why not toss out an official homework assignment to all of you guys?

So ... you diesel-heads ... Can anyone out there help create here a simple pictorial summary of basic diesel locomotive types?

(Endless praise and accolades to all who contribute. :thumbsup

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

here is a resource that i use quite frequently in modeling my SP diesel locos.
helps to identify different models and makes.
http://espee.railfan.net/diesel_loco_index.html


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

Look for copies of "The Diesel Spotters Guide", "The Second Diesel Spotters Guide" and "The Contemporary Diesels Spotters Guide". These are among the best books on identifying any diesel. They are out of print but you can probably find them on E Bay or a railroad book dealers website.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wikipedia has already done something like this:

ALCO: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ALCO_diesel_locomotives
Baldwin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Baldwin_diesel_locomotives
EMD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GM-EMD_locomotives
FM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Fairbanks-Morse_locomotives
GE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GE_locomotives
GMD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GMD_Locomotives


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are fabulous ... great tips. I'll do a little surfing later this morning with my cup 'o Joe! I like the date/era tie-in on those wiki links.

That said, I wonder if anyone "out there" has created something like an evolutionary species tree for diesels? You know, like those things that we see at the Natural History Museum that show graphically in simple silhoettes how birds evolved from dinosaurs.

Thanks!!!

TJ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to revive this thread because there are GOBS of great links here and one of them's made me dream a silly dream again. It's so old, TJ was still asking questions...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

DRAT!

I looked up the museum piece above. 

They've ruined it, IMO.









Well, I do like Ratrods, too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, the links on diesel types are good ones, but I'm still hoping that someone, somewhere comes up with a simple silhouette schematic of diesel locos ... sort of like the simple silhouettes that were used to identify enemy warships during WWII.

Has anybody ever seen a simple side-view drawing comparison of diesels? The basics: length, cab style, wheel config, etc. If so, please let us know where / link.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The chart also needs the caliber of cannon required to deal with the various types.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> the chart also needs the caliber of cannon required to deal with the various types.



rivet......rivet.....


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If I had some time, I could compile the info, but the side silhouettes would be difficult at best. ALot of these locos have been out of service for years and each one had unique outlines that may be hard to reproduce. Plus you have all the goofy little one-offs that some railroads made.

I'm pretty busy this weekend, but maybe next I can start turning the Wiki info into a timeline and we'll work the pics later :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... sounds awesome, if you think it might be something you'd be willing to tackle!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty close...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I am hot on the trail...

http://trainiax.net/mescaleloco36-r...ing=undectype&type=SD45T-2&rebuilt=N&lrtype=L


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Here it is!

http://paintshop.railfan.net/ge.html#cab


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

This site has tons of pics, some from back in their hey-day and some newer. Can also search those RR's which have faded into dust.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/

Also found this:http://trainiax.net/mescaleloco.php
Has some scale drawings of a few loco's.

Edit2 Missed the link in TD's post


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Well we're finding pics relatively easy, but here's the thing I've noticed already. DOing some research last night and this morning, it's hard to find a date when loco's were taken out of service. I can find build dates on just about every website for a particular loco, but unless it was a low production model, most place dont show a phase out date. We have a library close by; might have to make some trips down there and see if I can find some books that'll give more info.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great info / intel, guys!

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

For steam that tends to be a much easier task. One sitehttp://www.steamlocomotive.com/ has a wealth of good info as to time line for many steam loco's. It's being a tad harder to locate a single well documented site for diesel retirements.

Edit: Here's an interesting look at some rostering from the LVRR http://www.anthraciterailroads.org/lvrrmodeler/diesels.html Shows many types including time on roster and possible scale models available. Still looking....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I ran my DCC rig for the first time today. After I got a quick check-out, I qualified novice level engineer.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Sposin ya had a silhouette of a F-7 and an E-8. How could you tell the difference between the two? I think a lot of these diesels are too much alike for the silhouettes to be of much value for trains. Interesting idea though and I've thought this would be a good idea many times. Pete


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It's the same for modern military jets. The silhouette for the F-16 is relatively the same whether it is A through F, IN, IQ, or V. But each has something different than the others and are considered different models, but to the untrained eye (like mine) they all look the same.

I dont think I'd try real hard to keep the silhoutte exact, althought this will drive the rivet counters nuts. But they'll get over it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm certainly not trying to sway or steer any action/research here, but what I sort of had on a "wish list" in my own mind were some pretty basic and simplified side-view graphics of basic diesel loco types. I realized (without knowing all of the details) that there's likely dozens of subtle differences that might distinguish one variant from another. That detail wasn't really in my thinking. Rather, I was kind of hoping to find a "Intro to Diesels 101" or something like that ... real basic categories.

Perhaps that's not so easily done, though ... maybe the subtle differences mandate that any categorization be done with some substantial level of description???

Anyway ... just talkin' out loud, really ...

I'm sure whatever additional info you guys pull together will be most appreciated by all of us here!

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you most interested in side views of the particular types? Or more like the scaled drawings from the links, on page two (specifically trainiax.net)? I'm down to help out, just trying to get a feel for your desires here.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I get the feel of what you want to do. I am trying right now to figure out how to make a magazine sort of PDF document so a person could just browse through the PDF pages to view all the engines. I have a few good sources for side shots and drawings as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

All true...however...for those of us who don't know an FT from an FU, such material is helpful...so quit cryin' 

Hey! I'm gonna' make rank today! 

Just like old times. 

You know, I was such a good soldier, I made corporal twice!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So whatcha get busted for? I was such a good soldier that I got KP a lot. Had such a good time in the kitchen they made me a cook instead of a helicopter mechanic. We didn't have any helicopters anyway so that was a good thing for me. At least I was never hungry. Ha! Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> Are you most interested in side views of the particular types? Or more like the scaled drawings from the links, on page two (specifically trainiax.net)? I'm down to help out, just trying to get a feel for your desires here.


I don't mean to be too restrictive in saying "side view drawings". Photos could work, too, if they show locos from generally similar angles.

I guess my thought was something relatively simple, with a family of loco images all on one easy-to-see page, where a layman could learn to distinguish a GP-7 from a GP-38, or Alco, GE Dash, etc.

Maybe the images could have a few "balloon text" callouts, where a few "how to identify" clues are given? "If the cab is forward with angles windows ..." ... or something like that.

I need to reiterate that I know very little about diesel identification myself, so it's hard for me to steer exactly where an "identification tool" should go. That said, I was hoping for something relatively simple for the novice ... like me and some others here.

Please don't anyone feel like I'm insistent on any of this. Rather, I simply tossed this idea out as a "fun project" for someone with some spare time.

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of spare time.

There sure are a ton of different diesels to show. Plus the correct way I think would be 4 pictures of each, Front, rear and one of each of the sides.:smokin:

But it will be interesting to see what your asking.
A chart like they used to ID navel vessels in the war, silhouettes.:thumbsup:

Along with distinguishing features listed of each to be used for identification of the Loco.

Now are you talking just American Locos or world wide diesels too?
Electric diesels too?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

All diesels are electric except for direct shafts which there are very very few of.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> All diesels are electric except for direct shafts which there are very very few of.


Not true for early diesels.
Though currently, almost all diesel locomotives are diesel-electric, the diesel-hydraulic type was widely used between the 1950s and 1970s.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> Not true for early diesels.
> Though currently, almost all diesel locomotives are diesel-electric, the diesel-hydraulic type was widely used between the 1950s and 1970s.


Second this. Although for the most part the diesel/hydraulics were a failed experiment, too difficult to maintain and not as flexible as diesel/electrics. Many of the early diesel/mechanical's were yard switchers for light yard work, like plant switchers would be my guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Which time, Pete? I lost my good conduct medal six months in...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think every railroad should put the nomenclature of it's engines right on the side of the engine so everybody can see it and know what the heck engine it is. That would sure solve a lot of problems. Pete
See the engine number just under the road number? U28C. That would be great on all engines.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Conduct medal just means they never caught'ya. BTDT

Here's a tree in the forest question. If you have promotion orders in hand and prior to the date authorized you do sumthin' and your CO tells you to save your money sewing on those new stripes did you really get busted??:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Which time, Pete? I lost my good conduct medal six months in...


I never even had a shot at a good conduct medal. The CO asked me to go to Ft.Rucker warrent officer and pilot school; and I turned it down because I'd have to move out of Atlanta to Savanna. He didn't like that very much. Then they told me I couldn't take my car to summmer camp but I paid another cook to take my place driving the mess truck and drove my car to the camp. They didn't like that either. I was supposed to make formation every morning but I never did. Went straight to the kitchen to get lunch started. Things like that kept me from getting a good conduct medal but I always had the meals prepared and served ON TIME EVERY TIME and that counted for a lot. It also tasted good so the officers (75 of them) and the enlisted men (200 of them) would not have approved of any severe punishment for my minor infractions. In the six years I was there we fired for a score with our weapons at a local range to stay qualified for a fire fight. I made expert everytime and that helped me a lot too. So I wasn't a good troop by any means but I got my job done promply and efficiently so that made up for all my short comings I guess.
Got my Honorable in 70 so I done good. Went out at E-5. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

JackC said:


> Good Conduct medal just means they never caught'ya. BTDT
> 
> Here's a tree in the forest question. If you have promotion orders in hand and prior to the date authorized you do sumthin' and your CO tells you to save your money sewing on those new stripes did you really get busted??:thumbsup::laugh:


YUP! Your busted. No question about it. But at least ya got it back ok. Pete


----------

